# FSBO websites for homesteaders



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

We are considering selling our property. I'm not real optimistic that a local realtor will understand all the selling points in a homestead/prepper property. Of course we would list it here, but I'm wondering if anyone else knows of other websites that specialize in listing homestead/prepper properties? Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mandi100 (Apr 28, 2016)

I would like this info also.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

United County is the site I found the beautiful land and cabin I formerly owned.


----------



## FarmerKat (Jul 3, 2014)

Zillow will let you list for free so you can describe your property to your liking. Unfortunately, they "default" to contact a realtor and the owner's contact info is #4 on the list after random realtors in your area. The prospective buyer has to click on "owner" or his e-mail goes to the realtor. But then again ... it's free.

We use mostly Craigslist. You can also list on Landwatch for a fee. I believe that http://www.forsalebyowner.com/ has an option to list your property on MLS (or just on their website). But, of course, you would need to pay the buyer's agent's commission as MLS is primarily for realtors. It is for a fee. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

Yes FarmerKat, that helps a bunch! Thank you!


----------



## andrew3d (Jun 23, 2002)

If someone is selling property that a homesteader would be interested in, my opinion is the best place would be right here on homesteadingtoday.


----------



## buffalocreek3 (Apr 16, 2014)

landandfarm.com has a pretty good selection of properties, of course nothing like what Rural Property Bulletin had in its hayday.


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2008)

andrew3d said:


> If someone is selling property that a homesteader would be interested in, my opinion is the best place would be right here on homesteadingtoday.


I agree. I have my highest hopes that a buyer for our property would come from this site. I'm going to try to get pictures of our place posted this week.


----------

